# Ruger .357 NM Vaquero (Hunting Potential)?



## Swampfoxoutdoors (May 29, 2012)

OK guys what do yall think of a Ruger New model Vaquero chambered in .357 magnum as a deer gun. I have a Ruger NM Blackhawk in .41 mag as a deer gun but I like the looks and feel of the vaquero. I think the vaquero will be a great fun gun just to plink with but what about its hunting potential as far as accuracy goes. I know the vaqueros have the fixed sight but are the fixed sights accurate enough for sub 50 yard deer shots?


----------



## SASS249 (May 30, 2012)

Since no one else has jumped in I will give you my opinion.  In general I consider the 357 to be the low end of calibers that most people should consider for deer hunting.  I know people have used everything from .22 rimfire up, but .357 with the right load is the about the least I feel comfortable with.

The question is not whether the fixed sights are accurate enough, the question is are you accurate enough with the fixed sights.  If you can see the sights well AND if your pistol hits point of aim with the load you are going to use then yes, the .357 NM Vaquero is fine for deer.

Since you apparently already use the .41 for deer, you know the importance of choosing your load carefully and practicing with that load.  In fixed sight guns this is really important, you need to practice a lot with your actual deer load or spend the time to develop a practice load that hits to the same point of aim as the deer load.

Lots of deer have been taken with fixed sights, and so long as you spend the effort to know that your gun hits where you want it too and what is the maximum distance you KNOW you can place a killing shot then go for it.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jun 6, 2012)

Whats SASS said. 357 mag in my opinion is getting sort of small for big game hunting. But the number one issue is know your gun, know your limitations, know your accuracy level and work on it.... and know what your bullet does at what distances. I think alot of peoples eyes would be opened up if they would merely do some penetration and expansion tests on the bullet of choice varying from 25yds to 100yds.


----------

